# electrical / DIY help



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

I have an old 4 light chandelier I would I like to rewire. All I need to know is what gauge of wire to use. I have been trying to google the info, and all I can find is information about rewiring lights in the US, where the voltage is 110 (unlike the 220 used in Europe). Does anyone know of a DIY website that might have this info? Or anywhere else I might get this information?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

skip o said:


> I have an old 4 light chandelier I would I like to rewire. All I need to know is what gauge of wire to use. I have been trying to google the info, and all I can find is information about rewiring lights in the US, where the voltage is 110 (unlike the 220 used in Europe). Does anyone know of a DIY website that might have this info? Or anywhere else I might get this information?



Lighting is 1.5mm cables (x3 obviously).


People may tell you it's 1mm but I prefer to use 1.5mm


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks snikpoh. So in Europe they identify gauge by mm? In the US electrical wires are called 16 gauge, 18 gauge, etc.

And what do you mean by "x3 obviously?" My chandelier has 4 lights.


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

The supply to the chandelier will consist of positive, neutral and earth cables. From there it will be distributed to each light fitting - not difficult to do if the old wiring is still in place to use as a guide - I did a couple some time ago and I am not an electrician. 1.5mm wiring is what I used.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

I have the supply exactly as you say, positive, neutral and earth. I won't need to touch that.

The chandelier is 80 years old, and that is what I need to rewire. The problem is, there isn't a lot of room for the wires.

I went to a local lamp shop, and the employee told me to use this wire to run through the arms to the positive and neutral in each light socket rollo 200m.unipolar tef 1x0.5. color estaado transparente - cables conexiones - cables unipolares y paralelos pvc It is .5mm x 1, and AWG-21. Is that safe for the chandelier arms?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

skip o said:


> I have the supply exactly as you say, positive, neutral and earth. I won't need to touch that.
> 
> The chandelier is 80 years old, and that is what I need to rewire. The problem is, there isn't a lot of room for the wires.
> 
> I went to a local lamp shop, and the employee told me to use this wire to run through the arms to the positive and neutral in each light socket rollo 200m.unipolar tef 1x0.5. color estaado transparente - cables conexiones - cables unipolares y paralelos pvc It is .5mm x 1, and AWG-21. Is that safe for the chandelier arms?


... well, he would, wouldn't he! You only need a couple of meters yet he's trying to sell you 200m and at 60€ - ouch!


I guess the stuff would do. Have you tried two 1mm cables - won't they fit? They'd be much cheaper as any good electrical store will sell them by the meter.



PS. Re-reading your original post, I can see where I was confused - I hadn't realized that you wanted to rewire it. (sorry).


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

skip o said:


> I have the supply exactly as you say, positive, neutral and earth. I won't need to touch that.
> 
> The chandelier is 80 years old, and that is what I need to rewire. The problem is, there isn't a lot of room for the wires.
> 
> I went to a local lamp shop, and the employee told me to use this wire to run through the arms to the positive and neutral in each light socket rollo 200m.unipolar tef 1x0.5. color estaado transparente - cables conexiones - cables unipolares y paralelos pvc It is .5mm x 1, and AWG-21. Is that safe for the chandelier arms?


What he is trying to sell you is speaker wire - that is why the covering is transparent - it is intended to run round the skirting and be almost unnoticeable. It will serve the purpose for which you require, but make sure that it doesn't snag as you feed it through because the insulation will be soft and not really intended for mains voltage and the least nick could create a potential for shorting or jumping across from the nick to the metal of the tube.


----------



## Cemoto (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi,the clear cable is not neccesarily speaker cable it could be mains cable,you only need a live and neutral to each arm,providing the metal gives you continuity regards earthing,it will help to stagger the cable by about 3/4 of an inch,also a bit of washing up liquid can help,although dont put that on untill you are certain everything is ready to go as it gets messy.try to tie on to the old cable if you have any bends to get round,it will certainly be easier using a drawer wire,finally. .5 mm cable is fine,good luck


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

The clear wire has "awg 21" printed on it, which shows it isn't speaker wire.

What is the name of the plastic device (with the metal screws) I will use to connect the chandelier wires to the big wire coming out of my ceiling?

Id like to learn some of the terminology in Europe.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

skip o said:


> The clear wire has "awg 21" printed on it, which shows it isn't speaker wire.
> 
> What is the name of the plastic device (with the metal screws) I will use to connect the chandelier wires to the big wire coming out of my ceiling?
> 
> Id like to learn some of the terminology in Europe.


Terminal block or, in the trade, "chocolate block" in UK.


----------



## Cemoto (Apr 3, 2015)

Its a connector block or terminal block in uk,don't know over here though,if you have room,15amp block is best,5amp although smaller,will make hard work of it


----------

